# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > محیط توسعه (IDE) دلفی >  نسخه جدید دلفی کی میاد ؟

## jst

سلام 
دوستان کسی خبر داره نسخه بعد از seattle 10 کی میاد و خبری از ساپورت فارسی در fmx هست یا نه ؟

----------


## hadisalahi2

کسی نمیداند................

----------


## ابوالفضل عباسی

هرچه خدا بخواهد همان خواهد شد.
ان شا الله درستش میکنند

----------

